# Thoughts on Possible Purchase?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So I need a new buck and found this guy. Both his sire and dam are 100% registered USBGA. He was born March last year. The owner says he weighed 97 lbs in December. 
This is him:








And his sire:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

His sire is nice, but I'm not impressed with the buckling.
Being a Boer, I would think he should be over 97lbs at 9 months of age.
He's not very well balanced, rear legs look posty, short rump, last depth, short neck.


But what are you breeding for? How bad do you need a buck? When was the picture taken?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I just have a commercial herd. I don't breed for showing. 
I just sold a buckling I had bought a few months ago that was the same age as him and wasn't near as big as this guy. 

I've been looking for a decent buck for a couple months now but haven't found one that I really like for a decent price.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't breed for showing either, but it's still important to look for a buck that will improve upon your does. I do dairy goats so idk if it's still relevant with meat, but confirmation rules aren't just for looks, they serve a purpose in the health and longevity of the animal. I wish I knew something about meat breeds to help you out beyond that though!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

If he's going to improve what you have now, then its better then nothing  Especially if he's a good price for you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

That's definitely true. It's also not the best picture of him but I am going out to take a look at him on Saturday and see what he looks like in person. 
The seller said the picture is from a week or so ago.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

These are a few of my does that need to be bred:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I like his sire better than him as well.

I think some of his "faults" could be from an unflattering photo.

He doesn't look as strong as his sire.

He looks short bodied.

His legs look weak.

But certainly look in person because again part of it could just be a bad photo day.

I think your does look nicer then he does. Btw


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I definitely like his sire better too and may be buying some doelings by him. I'm hoping this guy looks better in person.
And thank you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Bought him for $145. I would say that's a good deal lol
Some pics:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I would check him for lice and have a fecal analysis done including coccidia right away since the moving stress can cause a bloom! Just to be on the safe side even if he isn't showing symptoms.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I will be doing that today. I also bought 7 does and a buckling from the same place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others on their opinions before you had purchased him. Sorry I didn't see it sooner.
He is under weight for a year old boer buck. 
You always want to better your buck each time you are purchasing one, even if you have to pay a bit more. Your buck makes your herd.

Your does are pretty nice, compared to the buck. 

I have to ask, have you ever had a buckling born there, you could raise as a breeder for some of your herd, unrelated?
I see your does are pretty nice and they should have something pretty good come out of them. Then with the buck you bought, breed him to the others. Split up your herd when breeding comes, so you know who the sire is and if you have a keeper buck for future breedings.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I do have one buckling I may keep for a herd sire. 
I had his full brother who was the same age as the buck I just got but he wasn't near as big. He was probably half the size so I sold him.
I'm still debating on keeping the young one a buck.
Here are some pics:
















His full brother that I sold at 9 months old:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Bought this guy from the same place as the traditional too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Liking them better.  The one you sold was nice. 

If your goats are smaller, you may want to do a cocci prevention schedule with them. Cocci can raise it's ugly head, even without scours. It stunts growth and destroys the gut lining, which they cannot absorb nutrients to grow. Also be sure they do not get worms, that too can stunt growth. That maybe why you are not getting the size. I have yearling bucks almost 200 lbs and with some over 200 lbs at 1 year old. So you see, something is stunting your goaties, if yours are even smaller than 90 lbs for a boer at 1 year old these two things may be what is happening.

They also need loose salt and minerals out free choice. Along with good feed.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I had a fecal ran on a couple goats a few weeks ago and it came back pretty much clean so that's not the problem. Vet said there was only a small number of coccidia. 
A few years ago we had a really bad case of coccidiosis and all of my herd got treated for it. 
I have a selenium block out for my horses that the goats also have access to. But that's it. What other salt and minerals do they need?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They need loose minerals made specifically for goats, available 24-7. I use manna pro brand, available at TSC. It's cheap and simple and really makes a big difference in their health.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. If you cannot get goat minerals, a good loose salt and minerals for cattle with good amount of selenium, copper in it will work as well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I found some goat minerals and loose salt at the feed store. Hopefully this will help them.


----------

